

Show HN: Dddraft – a fast and beautiful publishing tool - baggiobanglio
http://dddraft.com

======
ruffyen
Give me CommonMark and I'm in. No not really I will just forget to publish
content like I always do.

------
meatcar
Give me Github Flavored Markdown and I'm in.

------
bgraves
Give me Publish to Wordpress and I'm in.

------
sieisteinmodel
Give me Mathjax and I'm in.

------
C0d3r
This is perfect

